# Snowgoosin Lanyard



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

I just finished up my snow goose/predator lanyard figured I would show it off  my nick name in the field or on the water is "the general" hence the name in it


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking GOOD, you have more patience that I, but then that is not much of an acomplishment.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

haha thanks! My hands are raw now but oh well! Well worth it!!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone need one?


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

COOL! 8)


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks! I try hard!


----------

